# SV Pork Chops (Thin Cut)



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

*SV Pork Chops  *(Thin Cut)


I’m still trying new things with my SV Supreme, and here’s some awfully Thin Cut Pork Chops Mrs Bear picked up at Giant.

I told her not to buy any more of these. When they have Boneless Pork Loin on sale, I’ll cut some nice Thick slices for Boneless Pork Chops.

So these were less than 3/4” thick, so I put them in my SV at 140° for 2 hours. An Hour might have been long enough, but 2 hours doesn’t hurt.
Then I gave them a quick sear in a super hot Frying Pan.

Meanwhile Mrs Bear Baked a Couple Taters, peeled them, and cut them up for Re-Fried Taters—One of my Favorites!!!

Some Green Beans snuck onto my plate too—Sneaky little Devils!!

Everything was Great !!! We ate the other two Pork Chops the next night.

Thought I’d show off my Front Yard too, now that the Dandelions are done for now.

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear





Four Thin Cut Pork Chops, with seasoning & Butter, sealed for SV.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1180.jpg.html




Mrs Bear Whipped up some Re-Fried Taters to go with the Pork Chops:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1182.jpg.html




Pork Chops fresh out of the SV, before searing—Not Pretty!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1181.jpg.html




Pork Chops after searing—Looking Much Better!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1185.jpg.html




Bear’s first helping of Supper:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1186.jpg.html




My Front Yard after Mowing #5—No more Dandelions (For Now):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009011/IMG_1187.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2017)

The pork chops look great Bear!

I agree they look kinda ugly after you take them out of the bag.

If you get a chance try the torch method to crisp up the outside.








Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The pork chops look great Bear!
> 
> I agree they look kinda ugly after you take them out of the bag.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

I'm still trying all-ways.

I used my Fat Boy Torch, and it took forever because it has such a pin-pointed tipped flame.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2017)

Them chops look great.

Dandeloins didnt last as long this year I don't think.


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2017)

Cool !!   Can you tell much difference in the pork chops as opposed to just grilling ?

Points for trying new things   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yard look great

Gary


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2017)

Looks great,love the taters!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Them chops look great.
> 
> Dandeloins didnt last as long this year I don't think.


Thank You Adam!!

Yup---They were gone after only 3 or 4 mowings this year.

Hopefully the shorter second wave of Dandelions will not even show up.

Since that Pic, my yard is beginning to turn white with all the clover coming through now.

Rabbits & Bees are Happy.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2017)

gary s said:


> Cool !!   Can you tell much difference in the pork chops as opposed to just grilling ?
> 
> Points for trying new things
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Yes more Tender & much more moist. Can't wait to do some Thick ones.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great,love the taters!


Thank You b-one!!

I Love those Taters Too!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

